# Pulled the plug-moved to RAW



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

After himming and hawing about it for over a year, we finally pulled the plug on kibble and are making the transition to RAW! We had found a nice combo for Elsa with kibble, but we never really found one that seemed to be great for Medo.

Elsa has a chicken sensitivity, so we started with turkey. Medo's teth were great before, but Elsa's had been looking pretty nasty. They were white and shiny within a day. 

I was expecting a rough transition from kibble to raw for their digestive systems, but everything has been perfect! (exactly 2 weeks). 

I perhaps looking for trouble, but I'm going to try and introduce a little bit of chicken into meals since chicken quarters are SO cheap and easy to get at WalMart. If it doesn't agree with Elsa, we'll stick with turkey as the main protein source and work around. The bulk dealer I'm using has pretty cheap prices for turkey, though, so it's not going to break the bank......$0.58 a pound for turkey necks, $1.29 for bonless skinless thighs, etc.

There is a Blue Ridge Beef dealer near us, so I"ll probably buy their stuff to supplement additional proteins. Holy cow, $1.60 a pound for stuff like venison, beef, and quail. Such great prices for pre-made! I know some crazy hunters so hopefully I can round up lots of good venison for free as I know it's a protein that agrees with both dogs (have fed occasionally as a "treat").

Hopefully we can get away with turkey, chicken once a week (fingers crossed), beef, venison, and quail as the stuff I have on hand to feed regularily with fish, rabbit, and the other more expensive proteins as back-up for occasional stuff.

So far so good! And the small poops that don't smell and turn white and crumbly are well worth it!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Great prices on the turkey necks, I pay double that.

I am almost thinking of doing the opposite...temporarily. I have to go away for a week and my DH will be feeding the dogs. He leaves at 5:30 am so feeding them in the morning will be hard to prepare the raw meals. I was thinking of doing an am kibble meal and then he can feed raw at the pm feeding. 
Sooo.....what kibble were you feeding??  I think I may do the LID California Naturals IF I decide to do this.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

The poops are so worth feeding raw. When I first started working at the vet clinic I couldn't believe how terrible their poops smelled. When I commented on it I was asked if I thought it should smell like roses, lol. All I could think was how glad I am my dogs poop doesn't stink.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

People think I'm crazy when I tell them my dogs poop doesn't stink. When I had to leave my boy at the vet they fed him SD and his poop made my eyes water. The smell was horrible and he farted the house all up. I was glad when that got out of his system. To the OP, there are so many benefits to raw. Glad it is going well for you.



Verivus said:


> The poops are so worth feeding raw. When I first started working at the vet clinic I couldn't believe how terrible their poops smelled. When I commented on it I was asked if I thought it should smell like roses, lol. All I could think was how glad I am my dogs poop doesn't stink.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Jane--what about pre-packing everything in a tupperware container? Hubby and I bought 14 large round tupperware containers (just the cheapo flimsy "store brand" ones) and every Sunday we are planning on packing a weeks worth of food so we just have to take it out and dump it in the food bowl. So far it's working out great for us.

I used a combo of EVO Red and NB Venison and NB Buffalo before.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I will be pre-packing portions, but him thawing routinely and having the time to deal with it in the morning will be a burden. 
He has to take care of my parrots and cats too. Though he's done it every year I go on this mission trip and the dogs have survived!


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

My only advise is be careful with the WalMart chicken. Its all dipped in solution, and IMO is too high in sodium to feed as a base in the diet. Plus if you have a sensitive dog, all that salt can wreck havoc on their stomach.

I use Blue Ridge for all my beef, and I've been really happy with its quality. I buy the natural mix, and occasionally the lean beef (no organs) grind. Be wary when buying the "novel" protein chubs like the venison/quail... they are very bone heavy, and really need to be offset with either more MM, or some veggies (I actually had to resort to veggies with mine, as the amount of extra meat I was having to add just to get their poops normal was way over what their normal feeding amounts).


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I prepackage in cheap sandwich bags and roll the bones in wax paper. Then I put in gallon freezer bags. I put one days worth in each bag.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I will have to do 42 pre-packages. Wow...better get started!


----------



## cci058 (Nov 18, 2011)

Our pup couldn't tolerate chicken in any way, shape or form prior to going raw. No treats, not in kibble, etc.... As we alternated her proteins, we were brave and eventually tried the raw chicken. NO PROBLEMS!!! I hope you have the same experience. Good luck!


----------

